# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم GPGDragon-Box تحديثات :  GPGDragon V3.39 New Year Update 2014 has been just Released:)

## mohamed73

*GPGDragon V3.39 New Year Update 2014 has been just Released* *GPGDragon V3.39 New Year Update 2014 has been just Released*              *What is news?  1. Auto Pinfind Coolsand\RDA CPU
2. Coolsand Auto Pinfind Support for Dragon Dongle Volcano\Avator Box\ET-BOX\Super Doctor...
3. Coolsand / RDA CPU and Flashing time Unknown Bug Fixed
3. New Mehod of writing block algorithm of MTK 6577\6575 EMMC Flash IC
4. Adjust MTK 6589 Write EMMC Flash
5. SPRD 6820/8810 Read Flash (New)
6. USB Port Option Added for Dragon Dongle. You can use USB Cable to flash the such types of Phone
7. Adjusted SPRD 6531 CPU Writinig Flash Bugs
8. Some known bug Fixed*      *Original Mobile's ie Sony Ericsson, Samsung Pattern Lock etc Removing Solution:!* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    *Added More Safe Format list of Android MTK and SPD Removing Google Account!* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *
Dragon Dongle Available Everywhere Now! Your Dollar Printing Machine!* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *
You can run Dragon Dongle / Dragon Box in windows 7 or 8 without any problem!* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *
How to use Dragon Dongle with Volcano Box and Other Chinese boxes available in the market* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *
About Dragon Dongle Price!!!* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]       *
Some world first Reports Using Dragon Box/Dongle:*  *Colors Xfactore X-100 Successfully Pattern Removed by Dragon Box / Dongle* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    *Karboon A1 Successfully Flashed with the help of Dragon Box / Dongle* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    *World First 4GB EMMC MTK Android MT6583 "General Mobille Discovery" Done by Dragon Box / Dongle*  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *
ZTE T760 WORLD FIRST Auto Pinfind,Auto Select Boots by Dragon Box / Dongle* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    *Download Link:* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]     * 
Happy New Year 2014 to all the Friends who wants to share their dreams with us!   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
DRAGON TEAM NEVER RESTS !!!*

----------

